# Navarre Pier 2-11-18



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Fish being caught at the pier with vast majority in the first cut. Very close to shore. Whiting, reds and blues. Bite was good throughout the day. If you want a spot get there early. Fresh shrimp was best bate.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Any bonita being caught? I'm needing some bait Saturday morning...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

AdrenB said:


> Any bonita being caught? I'm needing some bait Saturday morning...


I'm itching to get out sharking soon now that the weather is warming up! Just need the damn surf to lay down a bit. Have you been doing any good on the sand??

Also, if you need bait, I've got a bunch of sheep & redfish carcasses. Be happy to hook you up.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

AdrenB said:


> Any bonita being caught? I'm needing some bait Saturday morning...


I did not hear of any but there were some listed on the board.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

ThaFish said:


> I'm itching to get out sharking soon now that the weather is warming up! Just need the damn surf to lay down a bit. Have you been doing any good on the sand??
> 
> Also, if you need bait, I've got a bunch of sheep & redfish carcasses. Be happy to hook you up.


I have never sparked fish and don’t have the equipment to fish for them. I don’t know the first thing about shark fishing except stay away from the tt’s. Teeth and tail.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

TY !!! See ya in the morning...I be traveling lite, no cart. Mullet bellies and shrimp


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

ThaFish said:


> I'm itching to get out sharking soon now that the weather is warming up! Just need the damn surf to lay down a bit. Have you been doing any good on the sand??
> 
> Also, if you need bait, I've got a bunch of sheep & redfish carcasses. Be happy to hook you up.


 
Thanks! I'll definitely hit you up! I haven't been on the panhandle since December, due to a certain buck that managed to elude me all season. lol We are going Saturday if you want to come hang out, Access 36A on the seashore, I'll be there by noon. I spent last weekend in key west and only got my ass kicked by goliaths and had a 30" bonnet somehow get the hook after chewing up half of a bonita, so I'm in desperate need of a real shark to play with!


----------



## tnun22 (Aug 22, 2016)

good report


----------

